

Bootstrap CDN is down - natejenkins

As of 17.00 UTC Bootstrap's CDN appears to be down.
======
Pyramids
This is most likely related to: <https://github.com/netdna/bootstrap-
cdn/issues/128>

All .js files on BootstrapCDN were distributing exploit code until it came
back online (within the last 3 hours)

Oddly, there is no mention of this anywhere else.

------
natejenkins
The relevant link is here: <https://netdna.bootstrapcdn.com>

Not sure how long it has been down for but I became aware of this about a half
an hour ago.

